# Boston Housing police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

This one came out nice.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Very cool. Dude, you need to make some Muni crusiers soon, those are going to be valuable collector's items!!!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

working on those now lol.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Check your PM


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

Can You Make Up Some School Police Cars.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

i will post them!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I like the beat up blue shitbox the best... LOL


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

ya! it is right up there with the van the mui's have lol.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Where are the pics located?


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

i have to take a pic and send them to u!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Cool. 
Now they are on ebay. 
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZscalemodelvics


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

there not on the web! i will have to take a pic and post them


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

http://mms.nextel.com/mms/anon/getSource;jsessionid=aa9oua-QiKP8?

this a pic of the school cruiser!!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

links dont work


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BSP268 said:


> http://mms.nextel.com/mms/anon/do/LegacyLogin?account=1278&sender=16175934620&recipient=1278


Password is required.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

the pic would not open! i had to e-mail it sorry to dmackack00


----------

